# Why no posts?



## creekhed1 (Aug 17, 2011)

So I see no one has posted in a lONG time 'round here.
What up with that?

I'm a new used and stumbles upon this site...usually hang over at MTF.Bye


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Gotter go to work,than there's home chores,start getting ready for winter,than the Mrs. list.:dazed:


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

And you should see it when things slow down!:lmao: It's nice because you can post something, go away for a week and check "New Posts" and your three down on the list!


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Too much sitting in front of computer because its too hot or raining - my fleet needs attention! Half em need servicing while a couple need fixing- good thing i have more then one mower- otherwise grass would be 5' tall....


----------

